# Flushing, MI CL 2 free german shepherds



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just came across this on cl.

2 free German Shepards full bread.

*2 free German Shepards full bread. (Flushing)*

Date: 2011-03-17, 2:29PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
_It Kills me to have to post this ad but I have two beautiful German Shepards male and female. The male named Kaizer is 5 years old 100lbs and neutered all shots etc. The female Cali 3yrs old is probably 80lbs and not neutered but has all shots and paperwork also. Anyways I've gone back and fourth on the idea of adopting my dogs to a good home for a couple years now but just couldn't do it. If I adopt my dogs they would preferably go to someone with land and alot of free time to spend with the them. The only reason I don't want to keep them is because I have a 1 yr old and a 2 yr old now and work alot, I would rather see Kaizer and Cali get the love and attention they deserve instead of being in their kennel most of the time. They are outside dogs and could use a little trainning if you wanted them to be inside dogs. Kaizer is very mellow and loveable although he's a beast, and Cali is a very agile, and fast dog who needs to be ran alot. I've also considered adopting only Cali and keeping Kaizer but not 100% sure yet. I'm an animal person and have never given away an animal in my life, but to ONLY THE RIGHT PERSON, with a big heart I would. Serious inquiries only please. Please e-mail me and tell me your name/age/phone # and situation where you live if you have land etc and if I feel you could be a great owner to my shepards I will call you and like to meet. 

Thankyou 

Chad 

_


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

It really bothers me when people use the kid excuse. My neighbor got rid of their female gsd(Frodo's best friend) because with the kids it was to much work.


----------



## SCKSAR.com (Feb 12, 2011)

I have sent out an email inquiring about Cali and I am waiting for a reply. Since I am only 45 minutes away, in Saginaw County. Hopefully all will work out.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Why hasn't he contacted the breeder to see if he/she will rehome them?


----------

